# hashmap alphabetisch aufsteigend sortieren



## Search (5. Apr 2005)

hallo zusamme

ich habe eine hashmap welche ich gerne alphabetisch sortieren möchte. der key sowie auch die value sind strings. gibt's da irgend ne einfache lösung wie man das machen könnte? habe mich mal etwas auf google umgsehen, bin jedoch nicht fündige worden.

danke & gruss


----------



## Beni (5. Apr 2005)

Eine _Hash_-Map kann man nicht ordnen (die Hashmap ist schon nach einem ganz bestimmten Schma geordnet. Wenn man das durcheinanderbringt, würde nix mehr funktionieren). Du kannst höchstens die Keys oder die Values in eine Liste schreiben, und dann mit Collections.sort diese Listen sortieren.


----------



## semi (5. Apr 2005)

...oder TreeMap nehmen. Da sind die Keys sortiert.


----------



## meez (5. Apr 2005)

semi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...oder TreeMap nehmen. Da sind die Keys sortiert.



Was die Implementation von SortedMap ist, und leider erst ab 1.4 existiert


----------



## Search (5. Apr 2005)

hmm... ok, vielen dank. muss mal sehen wie ich das machen werde.

danke und gruss


----------



## Search (6. Apr 2005)

ok, hab nun die werte in eine array list abgefüllt und diese über collection.sort() sortiert... dies funktioniert soweit...

noch eine weitere frage zur hashmap... gibt es eine möglichkeit einen bestehendes key / value paar mit einer neuen value zu überschreiben oder muss das key / value paar zuerst aus der hashmap gelöscht und gleich wieder hinzugefügt werden? 

danke für eure hilfe.. mfg


----------



## Sky (6. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok, hab nun die werte in eine array list abgefüllt und diese über collection.sort() sortiert... dies funktioniert soweit...
> 
> noch eine weitere frage zur hashmap... gibt es eine möglichkeit einen bestehendes key / value paar mit einer neuen value zu überschreiben oder muss das key / value paar zuerst aus der hashmap gelöscht und gleich wieder hinzugefügt werden?
> 
> danke für eure hilfe.. mfg


Lies die API!!!

*put*
Associates the specified value with the specified key in this map. If the map previously contained a mapping for this key, the old value is replaced.
[...]
Returns:
*previous value associated with specified key, or null if there was no mapping for key.* A null return can also indicate that the HashMap previously associated null with the specified key.


----------



## dotlens (6. Apr 2005)

Die API weiss alles ;-)



			
				API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> public Object put(Object key,
> Object value)
> 
> Associates the specified value with the specified key in this map. If the map previously contained a mapping for this key, the old value is replaced.


es wird überschrieben


----------



## Search (6. Apr 2005)

sorry, habe ich übersehen...

vielen dank für die hilfe, gruss


----------

